# Log furniture tenons



## john spies (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,
I want to do this with the router and have seen several implements to aid this. What is the best choice?

I plan on doing several different sizes of tenons (1/2" to at least 2") and will buy another tool if necessary but I understand that the router will do the job. Please let me know if there is an easier/better method that is fast and accurate. I am thinking of buying a bandsaw and it seems to me that this should be applicable? Cheers........

thanks, John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

You may want to check out the Rockler web site, they make many tools just for that type of job,,, most of the time you chuck up the cutter in a hand drill but I have a set that works great for that type of job..and you don't need to hock other tools to buy them...


To drill the holes a spade bit works very well..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11459&filter=log tetons
http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=log+tetons&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
=====



john spies said:


> Hi,
> I want to do this with the router and have seen several implements to aid this. What is the best choice?
> 
> I plan on doing several different sizes of tenons (1/2" to at least 2") and will buy another tool if necessary but I understand that the router will do the job. Please let me know if there is an easier/better method that is fast and accurate. I am thinking of buying a bandsaw and it seems to me that this should be applicable? Cheers........
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a really bullet proof set up. It may seem a tad expensive, but it is not mass produced so it is understandable. If you are going to do a lot of them it may be worth it. It comes with 7 sizes, check it out:

Router Tenon Cutter

I know, I know, he can make it himself, but still, the leg work is done and it works out of the box.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

WOW , is that hairy or what ,most logs are not round so it maybe hard to get a true round teton ... but like they say any port in a storm ..

But I guess he could drill a hole in the end of the log and put in a bolt in the end cap and use it for a centering the log ..and to help hold the load, but wow, hang on to the log, it's going to be hairy job in more ways than one.... 




========






nickao65 said:


> Here is a really bullet proof set up. It may seem a tad expensive, but it is not mass produced so it is understandable. If you are going to do a lot of them it may be worth it. It comes with 7 sizes, check it out:
> 
> Router Tenon Cutter
> 
> I know, I know, he can make it himself, but still, the leg work is done and it works out of the box.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hopefully he roughed the tenon out before hand! I have not read the instructions so I have no idea what prep work he advises.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NIck

I have made my share of log furniture and the norm if ruff or just remove just a little bit of the bark..that's to say skin the log..or peel the bark off 

==========



nickao65 said:


> Hopefully he roughed the tenon out before hand! I have not read the instructions so I have no idea what prep work he advises.


----------



## WIHaltom (Oct 24, 2008)

john spies said:


> Hi,
> I want to do this with the router and have seen several implements to aid this. What is the best choice?
> 
> I plan on doing several different sizes of tenons (1/2" to at least 2") and will buy another tool if necessary but I understand that the router will do the job. Please let me know if there is an easier/better method that is fast and accurate. I am thinking of buying a bandsaw and it seems to me that this should be applicable? Cheers........
> ...


Are the tenons going to be round or rectangular? I guess my mind went a different direction when I read the part about using a bandsaw to make some of the cuts. I guess I thought that the tenons would be 1/2 to 2" thick, not in diameter. I confuse myself a lot nowadays. Guess it comes with getting too close to 60.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI WIHaltom

It would nice if one could use the band saw, but most logs are not round or square to start with  so to speak,,,,then once you have the tenons made they you will have a hard time to make a square hole to put them in.. 


Like any wood joint they must fit just right  if they don't you will make a lot of rocking chairs  that will fail (fall) in no time.. 

=========





WIHaltom said:


> Are the tenons going to be round or rectangular? I guess my mind went a different direction when I read the part about using a bandsaw to make some of the cuts. I guess I thought that the tenons would be 1/2 to 2" thick, not in diameter. I confuse myself a lot nowadays. Guess it comes with getting too close to 60.


----------



## lazybear (Jan 17, 2009)

I found that it is hard to get smooth tenon with the router tenon cutter, I have had better luck with the drill mounted cutters. Make sure the logs that will have tenons are dry and the the logs with the mortises are green, as they dry the joint will tighten up and there will be no need for glue or mechanical fasteners such as nail, screws or pegs.


----------

